# first test e and var cycle



## blazer (Jan 17, 2014)

So i just started my first cycle of anavar and test en. 
i am 20 yrs old, 5'9 and right before cycle weighed about 165 at about 12% bf
im looking for input, not oh you're too young, thanks

im gonna be running 10-12 weeks of 300mg test e and anavar for 6-8 weeks at 50mg ED
its only been a week in and ive gained 5 pounds and workouts have been a hell of a lot more intense. i didnt expect fast results from anavar being so mild and the test being at least relatively low.
should i be looking foward to be gaining 15-20 pounds by the end? 
also my first pin only hurt for about 3 days and is already feeling way better. does this reflect the quality of the oil, or is my body just very responsive to this, or both?


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 17, 2014)

Blazer, imho, you are too young to be dabbling around with AAS.  That fact that you are running an oral on your first cycle clues me in that you didn't put a lot of research and thought into this cycle.  Do you have an Ai on hand?  Do you have a PCT lined up?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 17, 2014)

So you basically want to dictate what kind of answers you want to hear?


----------



## DF (Jan 17, 2014)

You are a bit young for a cycle, but since you are already into it.  You will have some virgin muscle pain post injection.  As to the quality of your gear..... no idea.  How much can you expect to gain..... everyone is different.  To make the most of your cycle eat & train hard.  I hope you have your pct.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 17, 2014)

Its not that you're too young, its that you're too inexperienced.  I can tell based on your stats you haven't reached your genetic potential.  That being said we are here to help make sure you don't do irreparable damage to your hpta.  

I started aas young as well, but I was also 200lbs, 10% naturally.  

What's your diet and lifting history like?


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 17, 2014)

Personally, I don't think you have any business touching AAS at 165 pounds. Dude,  you could put on 15 pounds without gear. You just need to eat more bud, not take AAS. I'm not trying to be a dick, but I call it like I see it.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 17, 2014)

DF said:


> You are a bit young for a cycle, but since you are already into it.  You will have some virgin muscle pain post injection.  As to the quality of your gear..... no idea.  How much can you expect to gain..... everyone is different.  To make the most of your cycle eat & train hard.  I hope you have your pct.



I totally agree with Df. Since u already made ur choice, so now the only and best thing for us to do is give u safe and healthy advice. First, I believe that happens to everyone with their first pin. After about 4 or 5 pins I was only sore for about 1 day. It definitely goes away so don't worry. Oh yea, dude u haven't seen nothing yet once that test kicks in. U think ur workouts r intense now......Wait until u get the full affect! Secondly,  it is possible to gain 15 - 20 lbs easily only if ur DIET IS ON POINT!  I don't think anyone here can stress that enough. Eat sleep eat sleep and repeat! U also didn't tell us what ur current diet is as of today. Nutrition is still and always b number one in any cycle u run. U should definitely talk to Spongy who is a Mod here cuz he really really knows his stuff. So maybe u should post up ur diet and the brothers here can critique it a bit. Also please tell me u have a pct? I've seen guys who ran a cycle and gained anywhere between 15-20 lbs and once they got off.....THEY LOST EVER SINGLE GAIN THEY PUT ON!! WHY? Because of improper or even NO PCT AT ALL!!!! Once again I don't agree with u running a cycle at ur age but that was ur choice and hopefully u know all the consequences of improper use of AAS.  Good luck buddy and keep us informed of ur progress...One last thing is to remember to keep a log so in the future u can look back and remember what worked and what didn't.


----------



## JackC4 (Jan 18, 2014)

Seems like everyone says they re 10-12% BF,


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 18, 2014)

JackC4 said:


> Seems like everyone says they re 10-12% BF,



Not me brother....i is fat and happy


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 18, 2014)

JackC4 said:


> Seems like everyone says they re 10-12% BF,



Most people don't even know what 10% to 12% is and most at that call it 6% to 8%.

Bodybuilders on stage I mean ones that are good at it are around 6% on stage.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 18, 2014)

Steve has it. Sure we can all sit here and critisim him on his choices or we can just help him out.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2014)

u got a pct plan and and a AI on hand? See i dont care how young u are or how much u weigh if u already pinned might as well do it right.If i was u i would bump my test to 500mg 12 14 weeks..have a ai on hand or just use it low dose till u feel u need to up it(dick dont work or ichie burning nips). 2 to 3 weeks after your last pin start your clomid nolva pct.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2014)

expect to gain 20 25 pounds with a good diet


----------



## losieloos (Jan 18, 2014)

Tell us how that var works.


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 18, 2014)

JackC4 said:


> Seems like everyone says they re 10-12% BF,


Im wrangling in at 95% I need a cutting cycle


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 18, 2014)

Get some aromasin and clomid or ull b 165pds at end of cycle..


----------



## Bigwhite (Jan 19, 2014)

Too young. My kid is 18, 6' 240lbs. He just past me on db inclines 135 pounders and he is natural, cost me a fortune to feed him but natural. When he is 24 we will talk…


----------



## JackC4 (Jan 19, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Im wrangling in at 95% I need a cutting cycle



Your just fluffy, keep up the hard work.


----------

